# Macs and Bluetooth



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

We can't seem to get a definite answer from anyone... Here is what we were wondering... 

We wanted to buy a bluetooth keyboard and use it with our mini. We were looking at the Microsoft and the Logitech top of the line models. One of the guys at the computer store told us that all of the features would not work on a Mac. Another person told us just the opposite, that because it's bluetooth that everything would work. Neither keyboard box says that it supports Mac, just Windows XP. Hence our question... If we buy a bluetooth keyboard, will all of the features on it work? We will not be using the bluetooth mouse that comes with it, just the keyboard. 

So what say you Mac/Bluetooth gurus, should I buy one or save my money? Also if there is another brand of bluetooth keyboard that's similar and will work better, please let us know that too. Thanks.


----------



## Raijin Z (Mar 9, 2005)

http://www.apple.com/bluetooth/

D-Link makes USB Bluetooth adapters that with Mac support.

On the logic side, how far away from your system that a wireless keyboard would be a boon?


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

I think you may have misunderstood the question. We understsnd how bluetooth works, *BUT* would THIS keyboard work with a Mac?

On one hard it does not say it's Mac compatible, so they don't have drivers for it, but on the other hand since it's bluetooth we shouldn't need any drivers because bluetooth is built into OS-X. We don't want to go through the expense of buying everything if it won't work... Hope that explains it better


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Flashback, first, great sig regarding the cartoons... 

What MS & Logitech models specifically were you looking at? If you can let us know which particular models, if you happen to know that still, that would help a lot.

thanks!


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

MSM Hobbes said:


> Flashback, first, great sig regarding the cartoons...
> 
> What MS & Logitech models specifically were you looking at? If you can let us know which particular models, if you happen to know that still, that would help a lot.
> 
> thanks!


I'd also be careful because the box does not list Macs. Usually, if a product is cross-platform and compatible, it's noted on the box or in the literature.


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

MSY-Houston said:


> I'd also be careful because the box does not list Macs. Usually, if a product is cross-platform and compatible, it's noted on the box or in the literature.


This is EXACTLY our point! It is not listed on the box, BUT we were told that Bluetooth is completely separate from everything else, and it should work anywhere in the world regardless. We can't seem to find a definite answer regarding if the features will, or will not work...


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

MSM Hobbes said:


> Flashback, first, great sig regarding the cartoons...
> 
> What MS & Logitech models specifically were you looking at? If you can let us know which particular models, if you happen to know that still, that would help a lot.


Any Bluetooth make/model.

And it doesn't have to be from Microsoft or Logitech, ad company would be fine. I don't care which keyboard, as long as it has addition keyboard features (hotkeys) and they will work


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

That's fine. I was just going by the statement in your original post above


> "We were looking at the Microsoft and the Logitech top of the line models."


 and had the impression that you had a couple particular models in mind.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

You might try checking out the information on this site:

http://www.bluetooth.com/


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

MSM Hobbes said:


> I was just going by the statement in your original post above and had the impression that you had a couple particular models in mind.


Well beggars can't be choosy  I'd love to get one of those listed above but _any _ keyboard with hotkeys at this point would be fine


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

MSY-Houston said:


> You might try checking out the information on this site:
> 
> http://www.bluetooth.com/


Yes I saw that, but then that begs the question, why wouldn't Microsoft or Logitech say that it would work with Mac's on their box? Their losing all those customers.

This is where the confusion comes in


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Grasshopper, here is the definite answer that you seek  You need to buy one of THESE.

It has special patented technology to use with the Mac equipment 

.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Bluetooth is a connection protocol. I don't see how that equates to all bluetooth devices being compatible with each other regardless of operating system or function. USB is a connection type, but I don't think all USB devices work with all operating systems on computers with USB ports. The device still may need OS-specific drivers.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Not sure if this has all the features you are looking for, but did yas look at Apple's bluetooth-enabled keyboard: 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0000DBJ8A/102-1812902-2968946?v=glance

"Using Bluetooth wireless technology the Apple Wireless Keyboard provides a reliable, secure connection to your Mac with no cable clutter.

The Apple Wireless Keyboard works with the Bluetooth option in your Mac to provide a cable-free way to interact with your system at a distance of up to 10 meters (33 feet). A robust 128-bit over-the-air encryption keeps sensitive information safe as it is being typed. Apple is the first to deliver intelligent software to prevent interference with Airport wireless networks without any performance degradation. The full-size, yet compact wireless keyboard takes up very little space on the desktop and easily fits on a user's lap.

It features 16-function keys, full numeric keypad, document navigation keys, and an inverted-T for quickly zipping up, down and sideways in a game or a spreadsheet. Conveniently located audio controls and the ability to eject optical media are also included. The Wireless Keyboard comes standard with 4 premium Energizer E2 Titanium AA batteries. An advanced power management systems that automatically switches to low power modes during periods of inactivity make sure you get the most from your batteries. An off switch allows you to conserve even more power when you know you're going to be away from your system for an extended period. Choose the perfect companion to the Apple Wireless Keyboard: the new Apple Wireless Mouse (kit sold separately).

Important: Requires a Bluetooth enabled Macintosh (either built-in or using the qualified D-Link DBT-120 USB Bluetooth Adapter (Hardware version B2 or later. Older D-Link DWB-120M adapters are not supported). Mac OS X, v10.2.6 or higher required."


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

MSM Hobbes said:


> Not sure if this has all the features you are looking for, but did yas look at Apple's bluetooth-enabled keyboard


I'm not sure if it has the features either, because everyplace that I looked all it says is "...it has 16 features..." but no where does it list what the features are. Even the Apple site was vague. I will have to go to the Apple store and look at it in person. Ironically the one drawback is that it might not work with a PC


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Double Helix--thanks for pointing that out. That is my understanding as well.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Flashback said:


> I'm not sure if it has the features either, because everyplace that I looked all it says is "...it has 16 features..." but no where does it list what the features are. Even the Apple site was vague. I will have to go to the Apple store and look at it in person. Ironically the one drawback is that it might not work with a PC


Actually, it WILL work w/ M$ XP.  See comments in that link I provided above... as one comment made in that link mentioned, remember to enter appropriate passcode if use this keyboard w/ that PC.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

MSM Hobbes said:


> Actually, it WILL work w/ M$ XP.  See comments in that link I provided above... as one comment made in that link mentioned, remember to enter appropriate passcode if use this keyboard w/ that PC.


I swear. I learn something new just about every time I come to this forum!


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

MSM Hobbes said:


> Actually, it WILL work w/ M$ XP.  See comments in that link I provided above... as one comment made in that link mentioned, remember to enter appropriate passcode if use this keyboard w/ that PC.


Yeah I did see that but I don't know what they're talking about regarding the passcode. Why would a keyboard need a passcode? M$ always does things the hard way


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Flashback said:


> Yeah I did see that but I don't know what they're talking about regarding the passcode. Why would a keyboard need a passcode? *M$ always does things the hard way*


 :up:


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

MSY-Houston said:


> I swear. I learn something new just about every time I come to this forum!


:up: Every visit is indeed like that!  

Flashback, might also desire to call 1-800-MY-APPLE for further clarification too. I talked w/ a Apple store, but of course they are kinda limited in what they can say.  All the lady there could tell me is that it supports OS X 10.2 and 10.3, but they are not familiar or knowledgable of workarounds.


----------

